# How to make a watermelon horny



## The Man @ Lunch (Jul 6, 2007)

Time for some Friday fun!  

*What you will need: *

a. A functioning microwave oven.
b. A fresh, ripe watermelon small enough to fit into oven "a."
c. A large, sharp kitchen knife.

--------------------------------

1. Using the kitchen knife, cut a circular hole, about the size of a 50-cent piece, into the rind of the watermelon. 

Make sure that the hole goes all the way through the rind until it reaches the pink part. Don't worry if you cut out a little pink when you make the hole. 

2. Place the watermelon, hole side up, in the microwave. Close the microwave door. 

3. Set the microwave's timer for at least 5 minutes, and turn on the microwave at full power.

4. Watch your watermelon get an erection!


----------



## actsnoblemartin (Jul 6, 2007)

But what if the watermelon has erictile dysfunction  



The Man @ Lunch said:


> Time for some Friday fun!
> 
> *What you will need: *
> 
> ...


----------

